# Billie and Wayne does Round CP Soap



## cwayneu (Jan 5, 2010)

OK, here is another video, this time using our 3" diameter PVC pipe mold. We chose blue and white, to honor the Indy Colts of course, and Sun Washed Linen FO. Turned out great and the scent is outstanding. Hope you enjoy... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXai2SqYhTc"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXai2SqYhTc[/ame]

Here is a still pic


----------



## Cuckoo Bananas (Jan 5, 2010)

Tut tut gloves and goggles people!!!!!! 

Great soap though LOVE how they turned out! :wink:


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 5, 2010)

those look SO good!


----------



## Sibi (Jan 5, 2010)

Your soaps look awesome!!  I saw your video on youtube and just have one question....do you put anything in the pvc pipe to line it or do you just pour the soap right on in?  I'd love to try this technique if I ever find some time.  Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 5, 2010)

I saw your video and I liked it very much. Thank you for instructions.

Have you put a vaseline inside instead of lining the pipe?


----------



## cwayneu (Jan 5, 2010)

Sibi and Alexandra,

We do not line the tube. The first few times we did coat it with mineral oil due to fear. Maybe it became seasoned after several uses or maybe not. We found by experimenting (we forgot the mineral oil once) that a trip to the freezer for a couple of hours before unmolding, caused the soap to shrink slightly more than the PVC. So a few good vertical strikes to the floor, or pushing from the top with a soup can and stick, pops the soap right out. 

Bottom line is, we use no lubricants inside the PVC pipe anymore.


----------



## Lex87 (Jan 5, 2010)

Great video !! They soap looks gorgeous.  I was curious about if you had lined the pipe too!! Thanks for answering that !

cheers


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 6, 2010)

WOW love your round soaps.................that is soap I would buy in a heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## cwayneu (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your kind comments. We are just retired junkies, addicted to our soap making habit. We really appreciate any encouragement to continue feeding this expensive hobby.


----------



## Lesley (Jan 7, 2010)

Could it be possible to do this with melt and pour soap?

I really love this soap.


----------



## marchroses (Jan 7, 2010)

That swirl is very peaceful looking!


----------



## cwayneu (Jan 7, 2010)

Lesley said:
			
		

> Could it be possible to do this with melt and pour soap?
> 
> I really love this soap.



I see no reason why M&P would not work for this. The only possible issue is that M&P has problems bonding when doing layers without an alcohol spray. However, you would be pouring both colors hot (liquid) at the same time, and it seems like they would bond fine under those conditions. I say go for it.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jan 7, 2010)

Beautiful soap. It is very reminiscent of a soap that Nizzy did, on his website, but that one was blue and yellow. The simple swirl is so effective!!
Another one on the list of "to try".


----------



## jaynebev (Jan 9, 2010)

very clever and lovely effect .
definately trying this one .

thanks for the ideas , keep em coming


----------



## ewenique (Jan 11, 2010)

What teamwork!  Thanks for posting your videos.  They are fun to watch, and your soap is lovely.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 13, 2010)

Love it!  :wink:


----------

